# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Προγραμμα για τον ελεγχο χρηστων

## hydro

Hola

Πολυ καλο το forum.Επειδη προσφατα αρχισα να ασχολουμαι με τα ασυρματα σοβαρα θα ηθελα το εξης.Βασικα σημερα πηραμε δυο router και θα καλυπσουμε εναν οροφο του Τει Πειραια σε θεμα πτυχιακης.Εχει να προτεινει καποιος καποιο προγραμμα για την δημιουργια accounts για τον ελεγχο τον χρηστων η θα πρεπει να φιλτραρουμε μονο τις Mac διευθυνσεις που θελουμε εμεις.

Επισης επειδη ειδα οτι υπαρχουν καποιοι μελη απο το Τει στο forum αν θελουν ας μου στειλουν pm.

Οι routers ειναι τις Linksys.To wrt45g kai wrv45g

Ευχαρηστω

----------


## mojiro

για τα wrt54g & wrt54gs εχουν γραφτει αρκετο υλικο & οδηγοι εδω.

δειτε στο wiki & στα tutorials.

ακριβως για αυτο που ζητατε δεν ξερω κατι να σας πρωτεινω, αλλα αν
υπαρχει κατι αντιστοιχο σε περιβαλλον Linux τοτε θα υπαρχει και για το
openwrt.

----------


## baskin

Το μόνο ελεύθερο λογισμικό για user authentication σε ασύρματο περιβάλλον που ξέρω είναι το nocatauth http://nocat.net 
Χρειάζεται mysql και είναι λιγάκι δύσκολο να το στήσεις αν δεν ξέρεις από linux. 
Για windows υπάρχουν αρκετά αλλά επί πληρωμή.
Επίσης μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα παρακάτω live cd που χρησιμοποιούν βάσεις δεδομένων των κατασκευαστών τους, δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει όμως.

http://www.publicip.net
http://lessnetworks.com

----------


## m0bius

Ή radius authentification (http://www.freeradius.org) 

Το WRT το υποστηρίζει.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Ή radius authentification (http://www.freeradius.org) 
> 
> Το WRT το υποστηρίζει.


Μιας και είστε ΤΕΙ σίγουρα θα έχετε κάποιον LDAP server. Οπότε το καλύτερο είναι RADIUS σε συνδιασμό με LDAP

----------


## hydro

Θα δοκιμασουμε το λογισμικο των Less Networks kai Publicip καθως μας φαινονται αρκετα ενδιαφερουσες.Δυστυχως το link της freeradius δεν δουλευει.

Χιλια ευχαρηστω παιδια

----------


## m0bius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από m0bius
> 
> Ή radius authentification (http://www.freeradius.org) 
> 
> Το WRT το υποστηρίζει.
> 
> 
> Μιας και είστε ΤΕΙ σίγουρα θα έχετε κάποιον LDAP server. Οπότε το καλύτερο είναι RADIUS σε συνδιασμό με LDAP


Μια χαρά δουλεύει και με SQL (tested).  :: 

Το link του freeradius είναι αυτό πάντως, ίσως το site είναι down για maintanance.

----------


## Blu

Γεια σας. Εχω κι εγω να αντιμετωπισω μια παρομοια περιπτωση. Θα πρεπει να στησω στο αμφιθεατρο του τει Wifi... Στην ουσια θελω με ενα web interface να κανω την ταυτοποιηση των χρηστων οι οποιοι στη συνεχεια να μπορουν να σερφαρουν ελευθερα. Ετσι εχω σκοπο να στησω ενα server και επειδη ειμαι ασχετος απο linux θα χρησιμοποιησω windows 2003 η Xp. Επισης το ολο project θα πρεπει να ειναι ασφαλες. Εχετε να προτεινετε καποιο προγραμμα πιστοποιησης σαν το nocat για win? Με ποιο τροπο θα προστατεψω το δικτυο μου? Φτανει απλα να ενεργοποιησω την WPA ασφαλεια?

----------


## dti

Σε windows περιβάλλον πολύ καλό είναι το firstspot για το οποίο υπάρχει μάλιστα και free trial έκδοση: http://patronsoft.com/firstspot 
Μετά από κάποιο διάστημα και για πλήρη λειτουργικότητα χρειάζεται να αγοράσεις κάποια άδεια.

----------


## Blu

Βασικα αυτο το εχουμε δει κι εμεις (ειμαστε 2 στην πτυχιακη).

Εχουμε σκεφτει αυτη τη λυση(οπου υπαρχουν παραπανω απο ενα ειναι εναλακτικες λυσεις): 

Operating System:
Windows 2003(Server Edition)
Windows XP

Authentication Tool:
Firstspot
WinRadius
Proxy Pro Gatekeeper

Dhcp:
Win 2003(Intergrated)
Win Xp(tftpd32)
Access Point

Firewall and Antivirus:
Sunbelt Kerio Personal Firewall
Kaspersky Personal Security Suite(Kaspersky Anti-Virus, Kaspersky Anti-Spam, & Kaspersky Anti-Hacker)
Zone Alarm

Administration:
Sunbelt Network Security Inspector
NetStumbler

Για προστασια θα ενεργοποιησουμε την WPA του ΑP και την 802.11χ των XP.

Πως σας φαινεται απο την πλευρα αξιοπιστιας και ασφαλειας? Εχει υλοποιησει κανεις καποιο παρομοιο? Ευχαριστω.

----------


## andreas

αφου ειναι σε αμφιθεατρο πως θα ενεργοποιησεις wep ή οτιδηποτε απο αποψη ασφαλειας??

----------


## Blu

Χμμ, δεν το εχμ μελετησει ακομα καλα το θεμα. Μπορεις να μου δωσεις μερικες info για προστασια δικτυου? Δλδ η WPA δεν θα βοηθησει?

----------

